# when can we return to UK after 6 months out of Canada



## huntleym (Aug 18, 2011)

We are currently nearing the end of a 6 month stay in the UK. We return to Canada towards the end of October (21st) Both my wife and I have dual citizenship, Canadian and EU (UK Passport) If we wished to return to the UK next year how long do we have to be living Canada before we can leave WITHOUT losing benefits or Health Insurance? We are both in our mid eighties BTW.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What province? (health insurance is provincially regulated)

For Ontario:
Longer Absences from Ontario - When can OHIP cover you? - Ontario Health Insurance (OHIP) - Publications - Public Information - MOHLTC


----------



## huntleym (Aug 18, 2011)

We have permanent residence in Burlington ! Thanks for the link to Ont Gov info. However we are still unclear of our situation regarding OHIP coverage. For example if we return to Canada on October 21st having been out of the country for exactly 6 months, can we then return to the UK in say, February and spend another 6/7 months in the UK and then still be covered upon our return. since we have dual nationality we are covered by the NHS (British health coverage) during our stay here. Not at all clear about the 153 day limit. We have lived in Canada for the last 44 years including many instances of more than 153 days. The official line does not seem to cover our circumstances. We also currently receive GIS, would we lose this under the above scenario.?


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Be careful huntleym. As you are in your 80s, let's be honest, you are at higher risk of needing medical care and do not want to jepordize being covered.

First, where is your primary residence? Are you maintaining legal residency in Canada and only visiting the UK for 6 months at a time? Where is your home, bank accounts, utility bill payments etc. taking place? 

There are other aspects to consider if you want to spend alternating periods in each country. You could be 'deemed resident' in both countries for example and get into a mess with the tax people in the UK. 

Are you getting a UK state pension from the years you worked there before moving to Canada? Is it being paid to you in Canada? If in Canada, then it is frozen but you can claim the increase for the time you are in the UK.

If you consider yourself a resident of Canada (have your home there) and are only visiting the UK, my advice would be to keep your visits to under 153 days per year. That is the simplest way to handle it and likely to give you the least possibility of problems. Yes, you can be absent for up to 212 days in a given year but must have NOT been absent for more than 153 days in the two preceding years. So you could be absent longer every third year. The simplest way as I said is just stick to the 153 days per year maximum.

When in the UK, apply for the uplift in your UK pension for the period of time you will be there if you haven't already been doing so. Given your age and the amount of State Pension you are probably being paid, it will be a signifigant uplift per week while in the UK.
The great pensions divide... How expats receive up to FOUR TIMES less, despite paying in the same | This is Money

Re GIS, if you stick to under 153 days absence per year, you will remain eligible for it. Also depending on your income of course.


----------



## huntleym (Aug 18, 2011)

Hmmmm! Much to think about . To answer some of your points...
_First, where is your primary residence? Are you maintaining legal residency in Canada and only visiting the UK for 6 months at a time? Where is your home, bank accounts, utility bill payments etc. taking place?_ 
Our primary residence is Burlington Canada. We have bank accounts in both countries, we pay utility bills in both countries.
Since our income is only from state pensions in both countries (UK paid into UK bank) it is not likely we will be paying income tax anywhere. We know all about the increase in UK pension whilst we are there and have applied for, and received the increase for many years.

Seems your idea of 153 days per year in UK might be the solution. We live in our children's house in the UK during our stays and do NOT own any UK property. We are very poor!! Existing on just state pensions which we can do by just changing our daily expenses over from Canada to UK. Canadian Property taxes, loan repayments, condo fees and utilities are paid in Canada from Canadian Bank. UK City taxes, utilities, housekeeping etc are paid from UK bank account. It's a bit of a "juggle" but it's worked hitherto. This is the first year we have stayed for 6 months. 

Finally can we come back in say February next for 153 days having returned in October? Then how long before we can come back again? To the UK that is.

Thanks for all your advice so far, FYI we used to live in East Oakville, Pinehurst Drive to be precise.


----------

